
The world's first website went online 25 years ago today - acangiano
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/08/06/the-worlds-first-website-went-online-25-years-ago-today/
======
colmvp
That time will always have a place in my heart. An age where we were largely
limited to a couple fonts, where Times New Roman was de facto, where
hyperlinks were almost always blue with underlines, where quirky animated gifs
were ubiquitous, where design and user experience was very raw and still
undiscovered... it was indeed a simpler time!

------
sverige
Exciting times. I remember trying the Mosaic browser for the first time and
thinking that it was at least as good as Gopher, and maybe better.

It was inconceivable to me at the time that it would become what it is now.
Hell, the "blink" command seemed pretty cutting-edge when it was added to HTML
(as a joke, it turns out). I never imagined it would become basically
indispensable for conducting most business or that it would become the
replacement for tv.

~~~
jazoom
_I never imagined it would become basically indispensable for conducting most
business or that it would become the replacement for tv._

I initially thought you were referring to the blink command.

------
doozy
"By the end of 1994, the Web had 10,000 servers - of which 2000 were
commercial - and 10 million users."

That was the time I first gained internet access. So that puts me well within
the first 1% of internet users. The web felt huge even then. But it was much
slower, I still remember my 14.4 kbit/s modem.

~~~
djKianoosh
same here, through my aunt's computer at her law offices. i was able to find
neat websites from professors talking about all kinds of things and looking at
the source html is how I learned it in the first place. good times

~~~
doozy
That's how we all learned. That, and I remember downloading Netscape 2.0 and
finding an html tutorial in the help menu.

I should start claiming 20+ years of web development experience.

I also adopted their mail client, I've been using its successors pretty much
uninterruptedly until today.

------
jghn
I first encountered the WWW in the fall of 93. At first I was extremely
confused, although Mosaic provided pulldowns for things like usenet and
gopher, so I just assumed it was a GUI tool for that stuff.

By the end of that year of school I was recording & visiting every URL I
encountered, regardless of what it was. They were that novel. By the time the
next school year started it was getting increasingly difficult to do that, I
gave up some point in that Fall 94 semester.

Sadly I was pretty adamant that the whole web thing was never going to take
off and would be short lived. I suppose I got that one wrong.

~~~
ci5er
I was fund-raising for a metered content play (DRM, I guess we'd call it now)
in the fall of 94. You wouldn't have to pay tens of thousands of dollars for
data subscriptions on CD-ROMS, you could buy an article for $10 or $100 at a
time. And, who knows? In the future - when this Internet thing takes off - and
distribution is "free" \- maybe people will pay a nickel to listen to a song
they copied from their friend!

All I got back was: "What's the Internet?"

This was about a year after I left Motorola, for failing to be able to sell
them on how content distribution between portable super-computers with built
in wireless data modems was going to change the world. _sigh_. Oh, well. I
guess they paid the price for their lack of vision! :-)

------
kingofspain
Odd to think the first website I ever built for someone else will be 20 years
old next year - and virtually unchanged. They've sold a lot of paint with 90's
HTML!

------
amelius
I sometimes wonder if Berners Lee, when he invented the web, was doing his
real job at CERN, or if he was doing it as a side-project (perhaps secretly in
the time of CERN).

